# Windows7 cannot setup homegroup



## Coconut7 (Nov 14, 2009)

I ran Win7 home premium on one and XP on the other PC. They are tied together via a router/modem. Now I installed Win7 on the second PC. I can see the other PC from either side of the network. When I try to create up a home group on either of the two, I get the message: _Windows cannot set up a home group on this computer_. 
The network sharing center tells me that they are connected to the home network and the home group is _ready to create_. Bullguard firewall is off on both PC. MS firewalls are active.


----------



## Coconut7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you for your tip Deb-LadyLafalot, I received your answer by e-mail, but can't see it here. To clarify, there is no XP PC, they both run Win7 now. I tried to change the workgroup name to the one I had used with XP but ended up with the same message.


----------



## Deb-LadyLafalot (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry about the delete. When I reread your original post, I realized I had missed that now you had Win 7 on both computers and that my reply didn't really apply. I felt foolish...forgot all about the email feature. *blushing*

I'm watching this. Hope to have a Win 7 netbook in the house for Cmas and will want to network to the other computers too.


----------



## Coconut7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you Deb-LadyLafalot for solving the mystery about the 'disappearing' post! As a novice here, I thought I had goofed. Maybe somebody has a solution for my problem and will help you to avoid the same, when you get your netbook! Merry Xmas!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Navigate to here:

```
C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Roaming\PeerNetworking
```
Rename the *idstore.sst* file to *idstore.old*

That should let you join the Homegroup.

Found the answer here:
http://social.technet.microsoft.com...g/thread/a85eaa65-d73a-4324-ad0c-e9a2c1469bd7

Lets us know if it works.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Uh, before you get too excited....you will not be able to create HomeGroups with Windows 7 Home Premium or earlier. You will only be able to JOIN a HomeGroup. 

You need Windows 7 Professional or greater to create HomeGroups. Sorry.

Courtney


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

According to Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium _can_ create a HomeGroup:
[webquote="http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/products/features/homegroup"]ou can join a homegroup in any edition of Windows 7, but you can only create one in *Home Premium*, Professional, Ultimate, or Enterprise.[/webquote]That leaves Windows 7 Starter as the only one that can't create a HomeGroup

Edit: Left out Windows 7 Home Basic as another version that can't create a home group, as Coconut7 points out below


----------



## Coconut7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks a lot TheOutcaste and Courtneyc for your tips.
In http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/Why-cant-I-create-a-homegroup I read that a homegroup may not be created in W7 Starter and Home Basic. Home Premium should let you do it.
I first renamed idstore.sst > *.old, that did not work. Then I deleted both idstore files. This took somewhat longer, but the result was: _'Windows cannot set up a homegroup on this computer'_.
I know there was a homegroup once, because a password was generated. I must have somehow messed it up in the process XP > W7.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Might be worth running *SFC /SCANNOW* to check for any corrupted system files.

Has to be run from an Admin Command Prompt:
Click *Start*, type *cmd*
When *cmd.exe* appears in the list, right click and click *Run as Administrator*
Type *SFC /SCANNOW*
(Space after SFC)

I keep forgetting about the Home Basic version, thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## Coconut7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you again Outcaste! I wrote an e-mail to Microsoft, although the hopes to receive any help are very slim! --- After I read your new post, I immediately ran the scan you recommended. In both cases no integrity violations could be detected.
I can access the data from both sides on either PC over the network, I only thought that a homegroup would be a bit more 'elegant'.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm out of ideas at the moment. I haven't played with the Homegroup feature much, but it looks like a great feature. 

Only problem I've had with it was when I installed Win 7 on one system and didn't have the other Win 7 systems booted, it wanted to create a totally new HomeGroup.

Hard to find solutions when you can't get your hands on a system with a problem.


----------



## Coconut7 (Nov 14, 2009)

You're so right about not being able to get your hands on Outcaste. But thanks a lot for trying! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Don't know whether this thread will help you any, but I imagine it is the kind of answers you will get from MS Support >>

http://social.answers.microsoft.com...k/thread/81f10ad5-a6a6-442a-8e9f-50f0e6af64a1


----------



## Coconut7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you for the tip Rollin' Rog. I paid a visit to the suggested site. The advice there is very explicit and easy to follow --- unfortunately it gave me exactly the same advice as I received before and of course, the result is still the same.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm wondering if it's possible to create a Homegroup in Safe Mode with Networking?

Might be worth a try.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, this is Home Premium, so you can't be part of a domain.

I'm assuming that the *Network and Sharing Center* shows your Network Type as *Home Network*?

Just for grins, change the Network type to *Work* or *Public*.
(Click the *Home Network* link, then click one of the other types, click *OK*)
Reboot, then change it back.
When I switched back from Work to Home, the Create a Homegroup wizard started, and I was prompted to select what to share. It then saw that there was already a Homegroup on the network, and switched to the Join Homegroup wizard.
If you don't get prompted, reboot again, and see if that made a difference.

That might reset whatever is blocking you from creating a Homegroup.


----------



## Coconut7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestion Rollin' Rog, I did not find any way in safe mode to get at this setting.


----------



## Coconut7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you Outcaste for this tip. The first part of this method worked fine! The part with the 'select prompt' worked, but no existing homegroup was detected. I tried this on both PCs, with restarts etc. but W7 was adamant with its 'cannot setup HG' message.


----------

